# CPC looking for coding



## vragsdale (Dec 15, 2012)

I am looking for a coding job in the Nashville, Tn. area.  25 years of billing and coding experience.  Thanks for any help.
VR


----------



## werner03 (Dec 26, 2012)

what is your specialty that you have experience in?

Thanks,

katie


----------



## vragsdale (Dec 28, 2012)

*coding position*

My experience is Hospital Physician coding,clinical setting in Opthalmology. ASC facility coding for Opthal.
Have done Ortho and pediatric several years back.

Vivian


----------

